# Army Chaplain Questions



## rexfire

I do not know if this is the proper place to put this question, but the chaplaincy is missions so Ill put it here. I have been initially looking at the Army chaplaincy and had a couple questions:

1. what is the average deployment rate for chaplains? Are you going to be gone 3 years out of 6. I understand we are in two wars and I have no problem going but at the cost of losing my family I don't know if my wife would be too excited if I was going to be gone every other year. So if anyone has a guess what is the frequency of getting deployed?

2. In ministering in the chapel I would assume you are put in Protestant general chapels. Are you able to preach in a confessional, reformed manner? Or are you "handcuffed" in what you have to say in order to not overload the general attendee?


----------



## SolaScriptura

Mark - Welcome to the PB!

First, it is inaccurate to say there is an "average" deployment rate for army chaplains. Ok, maybe someone somewhere has access to all the deployment and service data of every chaplain and this person could give you a techinical "average," but for all practical purposes, speaking about an "average" is impractical... There are simply too many variables. For example, I've only had 1 deployment in 4 years... another guy who was in my same basic course has just finished his 2nd deployment. A friend who came in the same class with us is currently on his 4th deployment (though all but his first deployment, in Afghanistan with the 82nd with me, have been short deployments with his current SF unit). But remember: the writing is on the wall for Iraq, and Afghanistan will never be as "big" as Iraq was, and we won't be there forever either. 

Second, as to preaching... again, there are variables. While I was deployed I preached A LOT. (about 10 sermons a week) I teamed up with a Reformed Baptist buddy and we made our service into an essentially Reformed service. It was beautiful. We had Soldiers, Airmen, Sailors, and Marines... as well as civilian contractors and even a couple New Zealanders in attendance. A great service. When I got back to Bragg, a fellow PCA chaplain and I, along with 2 Calvinistic Baptists, petitioned for - and got - a chapel service that was dwindling and we again made it a Reformed service, with consistent quality preaching, the attendance came up to the mid 80s. 
But don't expect that to happen for you... but here's what you CAN expect: When you preach in a worship context, you preach according to the tenets of your faith - you preach what you believe to be true. 

Hope that helps,
Ben


----------



## rexfire

I know I am asking very general questions that are hard to give specific answers to, but I thank you for trying to doing so. So what is a typical day and week like? Do you put in X amount of hours or does it vary? Is your schedule set for you by your supervising chaplain or are you pretty much given some free reign? (Probably depends on the situation) If you want to PM the following: what are the best things that you have liked about the chaplaincy and want are the worst things about it? Also, if you had to do it over again would you? Are you going to put 20 years + in? Thanks once again for taking the time to answer my questions.


----------



## jjraby

I am curious as well. My mother in law keeps telling me to check out the chaplaincy. Ben, how do regular GI folks so to speak treat or interact with you? I have known alot of Godly men in the military but also i have known some on the other side. Also, how does the general hierarchy of the military treat and feel about chaplains?


----------



## SolaScriptura

jjraby said:


> I am curious as well. My mother in law keeps telling me to check out the chaplaincy. Ben, how do regular GI folks so to speak treat or interact with you? I have known alot of Godly men in the military but also i have known some on the other side. Also, how does the general hierarchy of the military treat and feel about chaplains?


 
I'll get back to your questions in a few days. Just wanted to let you know that I am aware of your inquiry. Thanks!


----------



## SemperEruditio

jjraby said:


> I am curious as well. My mother in law keeps telling me to check out the chaplaincy. Ben, how do regular GI folks so to speak treat or interact with you? I have known alot of Godly men in the military but also i have known some on the other side. Also, how does the general hierarchy of the military treat and feel about chaplains?


 
Speaking as one of the "regular GI folks" I would say a lot depends on both sides. I was in the Navy and served 4 years with the Marines. Every chaplain that came in was treated with the respect their rank deserved. After that it was a question of whether or not they were worth anything. By worth anything I mean whether or not they cared. We had some who we essentially ignored because it was clear that their purpose in uniform was to be in uniform and not necessarily to be chaplains. With chaplains just like with any other ministry position you have some great ones, some horrible ones, and the majority fall somewhere in the middle. The issue that I experienced with chaplains are that some felt if they didn't evangelize to everyone all the time they were not doing their job, others I wasn't even sure if they were Christian, and still others were more military than ministry.

The ones who stand out in a positive light are those or really THAT one which would just sit down with us and talk. It wasn't about anything in particular but just talk like you're talking with your pastor about girls, tanks, M16, MMA, oatmeal...eventually because he was the chaplain someone would ask how the subject related to the Bible or the chaplains faith. Sometimes it was the chaplain but most of the time it was one of us "regular GI folk." This chaplain didn't feel the need to be in every conversation and would excuse himself or not even bother coming over if we saw him and kinda turned our backs to him. He'd smile, yell out _"I get it!...Hope none of yall need prayer later!"_ and continue making his rounds. Oh yeah...that was one distinction he had, HE made the rounds not his assistant. In the Navy the chaplain assistants were called Religious Program Specialists (RP's). Anyhow he would have his RP stay in the office doing whatever paperwork or whatever and the chaplain would be the one speaking to the troops. Later he transferred out and the other chaplain would be the one to stay in his office and he would send the RP around. We'd joke with him about trying to be a mini-me of the chaplain. He had it tough because he wasn't the chaplain so none of us spoke to him like he was yet he was ordered to counsel us which was a joke. At the beginning of the RP's tour he was 100% going into ministry and by the end he was struggling to be a Christian.

All that to say that I can offer no guidance about what it's like to actually be a chaplain. 
My plan is to enter the Army chaplaincy. Now that I have Ben close by I think I will pick his brain with the promise of Starbucks gift cards or beer....


----------



## jjraby

thanks frank, i guess like you said, everyone has mixed experiences with chaplains just like ministers. I guess its an option that need to be weighed, from what i hear its hard out there for ministers to get a call. I read someone that every open minster spot gets an average of 75 apps. just looking at other options for a M.Div student thanks!


----------

